# Now that I got it, where do I put it??



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Short and sweet, where do you get racks that will fit the huge gear. I have a bell-n-jeti (don't know if I spelled that right) that is like a stair steep that I love but it simply will not fit two XPR Emotiva's My Monster Gear, Disc player and Pre-Pro. I guessing around 400lbs and need at least 6 shelves. The ones that I am finding that have enough shelves either don't have the depth or can't handle a 100lb. +- component. Also is there a place to buy dedicated made for use Amp cooling fans that anyone knows of.
Thanks, REP

Well question answered at least while they last, avRacks
Janet Huisking
501 E Goetz Ave
Santa Ana, CA 92707
United States
Phone: 714-434-6904
[email protected]

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-good-deal-while-they-last.html#ixzz2dHFTYS7Z


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I use Salamander racks but there are many other options. You can browse:
http://www.musicdirect.com/c-569-equipment-racks.aspx
http://www.audioadvisor.com/departments.asp?dept=33


----------

